# PEE'YOU.. TADPOLE WATER STINKS!!



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Does anyone have stinky tadpole water? I have noticed that once my tadpoles got their legs and started to get their arm buds their water gets quiet smelly. I change it daily. I am using Kent's Blackwater Marine, feeding spirullina, tadpole bites and ocasional algae tablets. This diet has not changed so I don't understand why it's so stinky. Any ideas??


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

One possibility is that their appetite is decreasing while you continue to feed at the normal rate (so a small amount of food may be going bad). I notice a distinct slow down in feeding as they enter into this stage of development. 

Just something to consider.

Bill


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I keep feeding them the same while they seemed to have mellowed out. They used to dart excitedly at the smallest thing, now they seem more mellow. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

They are undergoing a fairly radical body transformation, including modification of the mouth parts so the diminished interest in 'tadpole' food is normal.

Bill


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I usually stop feeding my tads (tincs and leucs, anyways) once the front legs emerge. They don't seem to eat much from that time until 2-3 days after they come out of water.

RYan


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

If the water is fouled you will want to change it. Smelly water is a sign that the water chemisty has gone bad due to the build-up of organics. If allowed to continue it could result in death of the tad(s).


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I also stop feeding once the front legs pop and wait a few days after metamorphosis to start feeding again. Probably around 10 days total without feeding.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. These are the first tadpoles I ever raised so I am learning. You all have been tremendous help. I will decrease their food. One looks like the front legs will pop any day!I change the water daily but anticipate significant decrease in debris now. Thanks again


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I always assumed they didn't eat once they were ready for front legs and onward...is that true?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yes. Bill elluded to this:


> They are undergoing a fairly radical body transformation, including modification of the mouth parts so the diminished interest in 'tadpole' food is normal.


 As the mouth is changing from a tad mouth to a frog mouth, the tad/frog doesn't eat. Instead it gets its nutrients from its tail, which it's absorbing.


----------

